# ? Chromoendoscopy ?



## MandyFlagg (Apr 21, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with chromoendoscopy?  I found an article from ASGE in 2007 stating that there is not a CPT code for the increased work of this procedure however I was wondering if anything has changed since 2007 or can give me a hint of how to appropriatly bill this service? 

Thanks


----------



## cbarry (May 19, 2011)

Chromendoscopy can be coded as 43499 with a 59 modifier and since it is an unspecified code have to have the word chromendoscopy on the claim right under the code.  Most times the insurance will deny but can appeal with medical documentation.  Our physician wrote us a letter stateing exactly what is involved with the procedure and that helps


----------

